# Numbered Shirts?



## LifeOrDeath (Jan 12, 2007)

What would be the best way to cost effectively number limited edition t-shirts?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I would try sequentially numbered labels. I got some from Advanced Barcode and Label for some limited edition shirts I was doing.

If you have a heat press, Imprintables Warehouse also has a way to create heat press labels that are sequentially numbered using their Print Center solution. Ask Josh Ellsworth about it.

You could apply the labels to the inside neckline, the sleeve, or even on the outside front left hem area.


----------



## LifeOrDeath (Jan 12, 2007)

thanks for the help Rodney.


----------



## dominici (Apr 22, 2007)

could you give me some more info on this please? Are the labels woven? How much are we roughly looking at? Thanks in advance


----------

